# Butter Or Jam?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which spread do you prefer on your breads for breakfast (or any meal)? Butter or jam (fruit based).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I prefer butter, it never fails. Jam can be too sweet at times. It also depends on the breads. But butter is much more versatile.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What do you mean butter OR jam? Surely I'm not the only one who uses both at the same time?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In the UK most people who like jam on their toast tend to have butter (or equivalent) with it but I prefer toast with either jam or butter, not both. Having said that, I usually have scrambled eggs, baked beans or honey on my toast anyway.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

First the butter then the Jam, pure and simple


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My problem with butter is, once I take it out of the refrigerator, it needs to warm up before I can spread it, and I usually don't have that much time. Plus I grew up in an age when butter was considered bad for the arteries (I don't know if the science has changed on that one). So I go straight for the jam/jelly/compote.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> My problem with butter is, once I take it out of the refrigerator, it needs to warm up before I can spread it, and I usually don't have that much time.


Here (NL) you can get 100% butter that's easily spread straight from the fridge.



> Plus I grew up in an age when butter was considered bad for the arteries (I don't know if the science has changed on that one).


Apparently it has. The margarine that was recommended to be good for the heart is now apparently suspect. After 25 butter-free years I've switched back to butter a few years ago (2 years after my heart attack). My cardiologist is fine with it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My problem with butter is, once I take it out of the refrigerator, it needs to warm up before I can spread it...

Cut off a portion big enough for what you need and then a few seconds in the microwave.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Use both when having tea-cakes or crumpets!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Both equally, but really I prefer honey. Or molasses (a.k.a. black treacle), but that's an acquired taste.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Neither. When I have bread, it's usually as a sandwich with ham or cheese or something like that. I can't even remember the last time that I had toast (probably it was during some hotel breakfast where there were no other options besides toast and pastries). :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> In the UK most people who like jam on their toast tend to have butter (or equivalent) with it but I prefer toast with either jam or butter, not both. Having said that, I usually have scrambled eggs, baked beans or honey on my toast anyway.


Beans for breakfast?  I'm glad I don't have to be around you for the whole day!



Bettina said:


> Neither. When I have bread, it's usually as a sandwich with ham or cheese or something like that. I can't even remember the last time that I had toast (probably it was during some hotel breakfast where there were no other options besides toast and pastries). :lol:


Well, the hotels usually have Lucky Charms available as well! They're magically delicious! :lol:

But, yeah, I rarely eat toast. I'll usually go for pastries or cereal at hotels/meetings where a "continental" breakfast is served. In the case of meetings, I usually try to avoid those all together!


----------



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

jam. but sometimes i like butter too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Which spread do you prefer on your breads for breakfast (or any meal)? Butter or jam (fruit based).


Neither. I'll have *ketchup!*


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Neither. I'll have *ketchup!*


Donald, is that you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Neither. I'll have *ketchup!*


Some people are reading this in the early morning......


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My problem with butter is, once I take it out of the refrigerator, it needs to warm up before I can spread it...
> 
> Cut off a portion big enough for what you need and then a few seconds in the microwave.


Some people don´t have microwave owens.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love both and use both on toast!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like both, but I'd never have just jam on its own with bread or an oatcake - always with butter or cheese under it.
So I voted for the Butter Party, which appears to have won a majority at present - though it may finally have to do a deal with the Both Party.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What's with all the condiments? All they do is cover up the taste of what you are eating.

If you need to add butter or jam to a slice of glorious tasting fresh bread right out of the oven, well, I prefer my bread and pancakes devoid of butter, jam and syrup.

I prefer to taste what I am eating.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Why is jelly getting the shaft here? No pun intended, I'm not talking about that jelly! :lol:



hpowders said:


> What's with all the condiments? All they do is cover up the taste of what you are eating.
> 
> If you need to add butter or jam to a slice of glorious tasting fresh bread right out of the oven, well, I prefer my bread and pancakes devoid of butter, jam and syrup.
> 
> I prefer to taste what I am eating.


It's because mom said not to eat candy for breakfast. Therefore, we technically comply to this rule by eating some sort of sweet, candy-like substance (or butter) on top of a decidedly unsexy carrier like burnt bread. It makes sense, right? 

Then again, I'm one of those weirdos who eats cereal without milk. Why would I purposely want soggy cereal?

I eat my Kellogg's Corn Flakes the way Kellogg intended me to eat them: as a vitamin of sorts to prevent self touching. As Kellogg said, self-touching causes:



> "cancer of the womb, urinary diseases, nocturnal emissions, impotence, epilepsy, insanity, and mental and physical debility" as well as "dimness of vision" and moral corruption


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_flakes

:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Why is jelly getting the shaft here? No pun intended, I'm not talking about that jelly! :lol:
> 
> It's because mom said not to eat candy for breakfast. Therefore, we technically comply to this rule by eating some sort of sweet, candy-like substance (or butter) on top of a decidedly unsexy carrier like burnt bread. It makes sense, right?
> 
> ...


I had an epiphany moment at a baseball game when I was a kid. I ordered a hotdog with mustard and sauerkraut, the way we do in NYC, and it hit me-I couldn't taste the hotdog. Might as well just load up mustard and sauerkraut on a bun minus the beef/pork.

Ever since, I have been a non-condiment person.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> What's with all the condiments? All they do is cover up the taste of what you are eating.
> 
> If you need to add butter or jam to a slice of glorious tasting fresh bread right out of the oven, well, I prefer my bread and pancakes devoid of butter, jam and syrup.
> 
> I prefer to taste what I am eating.


Someone once said, "Hunger is the best sauce!"


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I had an epiphany moment at a baseball game when I was a kid. I ordered a hotdog with mustard and sauerkraut, the way we do in NYC, and it hit me-I couldn't taste the hotdog. Might as well just load up mustard and sauerkraut on a bun minus the beef/pork.
> 
> Ever since, I have been a non-condiment person.


I also eat my hotdogs with only the wiener and the bun. 

That said, I do like mustard, ketchup, and onions on my hamburgers. I can do with or without the lettuce and tomatoes. It's probably healthier with them there, but they don't add anything to the taste. I don't like cheese on my burgers and I certainly don't like mayonnaise!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Beans for breakfast?  I'm glad I don't have to be around you for the whole day!


I don't suffer from what I think you are alluding do - well, not as a result of baked beans anyway...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I don't suffer from what I think you are alluding do - well, not as a result of baked beans anyway...


Well, that's good to hear. Don't make the mistake I made once of buying Fiber One breakfast products. It gave me more gas than what's on Jupiter!  Maybe it's good for really constipated people, but that was waaay too much fiber for me. Anyway, I thought the forum would benefit from this informative post!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Well, that's good to hear. Don't make the mistake I made once of buying Fiber One breakfast products. It gave me more gas than what's on Jupiter!  Maybe it's good for really constipated people, but that was waaay too much fiber for me. Anyway, I thought the forum would benefit from this informative post!


Hmm...I'll bear that in mind. Fresh plums and pears seem to bother me most in that regard and yet other fruit like figs have no unfortunate effects at all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Someone once said, "Hunger is the best sauce!"


Who's your source?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This depends not only on your taste but also on your culture. Where I live, not a single person puts jam on bread. No one. Also toasting bread remains a rare curiosity here.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

So what happens to all the jam in Finland?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> So what happens to all the jam in Finland?


People put it on "pulla", is that "bun"? The sugary kind of "bread"? Or on ice cream. Or they eat it as it is.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> So what happens to all the* jam *in Finland?


Stuck in traffic?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> People put it on "pulla", is that "bun"? The sugary kind of "bread"? Or on ice cream. *Or they eat it as it is.*


I sometimes do that, but I feel decadent and guilty when I do.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Stuck in traffic?


They put their jam on the roads?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Who's your source?


Google it and you will find that the source is elusive. The phrase in some form or another has been attributed to a number of different folks. I remember reading it once, but am not sure who, maybe Mark Twain.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Someone once said, "Hunger is the best sauce!"


Maybe it was Diogenes?



Diogenes said:


> On the indecency of him masturb*ting in public he would say, "If only it were as easy to banish hunger by rubbing my belly."


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diogenes

We're not talking about that sauce though, are we? :lol:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> My problem with butter is, once I take it out of the refrigerator, it needs to warm up before I can spread it, and I usually don't have that much time. Plus I grew up in an age when butter was considered bad for the arteries (I don't know if the science has changed on that one). So I go straight for the jam/jelly/compote.


I use enough butter that I leave it out. Always soft. I've never had any go bad.

I'm a minimalist and usually use just butter. But in a good year I pick many liters of wild blueberries and have trouble eating more than a pint a day. My pal Muffy makes jam out of the rest and that is very good indeed - on top of the butter, which I leave out at all times.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> They put their jam on the roads?


Nope. The cars take care of that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2017)

Nobody has lived until for breakfast they've tried.......


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jms said:


> Nobody has lived until for breakfast they've tried.......


I don't think I'd survive past breakfast if I did! Besides, I would think of that terrible Men at Work song if I ever did eat that!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I toast bread in the oven. The toaster was making too much mess on the countner top, spilling crumbs all over and attracting ants. I stuck the toaster under a work table in the kitchen. It sat there a long time and spiders took up residence inside it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Butter unsalted. For the sweet version - butter topped with honey. And I don't do toasted bread.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Sloe said:


> Some people don´t have microwave owens.


I have a cube of it in a covered butter dish on the table most of the time, only if it's summer and it's really warm, the butter dish goes into the fridge for the day, in that case, if I intend to have butter for breakfast I remove it from the fridge before going to sleep.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> What's with all the condiments? All they do is cover up the taste of what you are eating.
> 
> If you need to add butter or jam to a slice of glorious tasting fresh bread right out of the oven, well, I prefer my bread and pancakes devoid of butter, jam and syrup.
> 
> I prefer to taste what I am eating.


Hm, well I had that opinion reserved for butter, not bread, about a decade ago. Rarely had any bread, people even remarked that I don't eat it, must've been noticeable, but couldn't resist having a small bit of butter now and then.. and more now than then. This way 1/3 of the pack used to disappear in a day. It's difficult to find a good butter these days, so my eating habits are less exclusive now.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Google it and you will find that the source is elusive. The phrase in some form or another has been attributed to a number of different folks. I remember reading it once, but am not sure who, maybe Mark Twain.


"Hunger is the best pickle." - Benjamin Franklin, _Poor Richard's Almanack_

"Pickle" in this context means "sauce" or "condiment."

You're welcome.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Melted hot butter is universally liked in cooking. Fact.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Melted hot butter is universally liked in cooking. Fact.


I could go for melted hot butter drizzled over waffles then smothered in pure maple syrup! 

Is there such a thing as melted cold butter?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I could go for melted hot butter drizzled over waffles then smothered in pure maple syrup!
> 
> Is there such a thing as melted cold butter?


You could have melted butter that has gone a little cooler, room temperature. It doesn't taste as rich as hot but still smells and taste deeeelicious!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Both equally_ _together at the same time _


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Butter _and_ jam, sir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Selby said:


> Butter _and_ jam, sir.


Yes thanks, with cream on top!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer jam. I haven't had toast with butter since I was a kid. I'm okay with butter, but I don't seem to like it on toast anymore. I much prefer currant jam


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Selby said:


> Butter _and_ jam, sir.


Very rich and delicious too!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I notice that nobody has mentioned Nutella as an option. I can conclude then that TC is full of intelligent posters with great taste! :cheers:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

How good does this look?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> How good does this look?


My veins are shivering.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> How good does this look?


Needs deep frying.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Needs deep frying.


Really? Sounds delicious that way but how would that work?


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Butter for some things, grape jelly (not jam) for others.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't had grape jelly for a long time. Must try.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Gotta. I find it to be much more pleasing than jam. The greater firmness of jelly yields a greater eating experience from what I've had the pleasure of.


----------

